# Timeshares on the Hilo side of Big Island?



## DaveNV (Dec 19, 2009)

Just curious:  Are there any timeshares on the eastern side of the Big Island?  Closest I know of is VI Sea Mountain, down at Punalu'u.

Dave


----------



## lynne (Dec 19, 2009)

As you suspected, there are no timeshares on the east side of the island.  There are many nice B&B's that are reasonably priced.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree.  I've stayed in a great B&B at Volcano.  I hadn't noticed before about the lack of timeshares on the Hilo side.  I have no idea why it never occurred to me to ask...   

Dave


----------



## philemer (Dec 20, 2009)

lynne said:


> As you suspected, there are no timeshares on the east side of the island.  There are many nice B&B's that are reasonably priced.



Sea Mountain is on the SE side of the island. Just a little over an hour to Hilo.

I see the OP knows about this out-of-the-way t/s.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 21, 2009)

philemer said:


> Sea Mountain is on the SE side of the island. Just a little over an hour to Hilo.
> 
> I see the OP knows about this out-of-the-way t/s.




Actually, I've stayed there.  Modest, quiet place, if you want a quick headstart to the volcano.  I liked that it's walking distance to the black sand beach at Punalu'u Beach Park.

So does anyone know _why _there aren't any t/s on the Hilo side?

Dave


----------



## BevL (Dec 21, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Actually, I've stayed there.  Modest, quiet place, if you want a quick headstart to the volcano.  I liked that it's walking distance to the black sand beach at Punalu'u Beach Park.
> 
> So does anyone know _why _there aren't any t/s on the Hilo side?
> 
> Dave



Too darn rainy.  Beautiful on that side, but if I want rain in the winter months, I'll stay home.

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 21, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> So does anyone know _why _there aren't any t/s on the Hilo side?Dave



Supply and Demand.  There is not enough demand to supply one TS.  They couldn't sell it, even if it is a lot cheaper than Kona.  Too much rain and not much to do but the VNP.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the answers.  I guess I wasn't considering the obvious:  Weather and demand.  

Dave


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jan 5, 2010)

*Hilo side*

Actually, I love the Hilo side of the Big Island.  You are closer to the volcano, and the volcano is a "must see" for me.  If you drive North from Hilo, there is beautiful countryside, neat waterfalls, and a direct route to the Waipio Lookout.  You're near orchid farms, a great farmer's market right in Hilo.....and Hilo is fun to wander in.  If there were a TS on that side, I would definitely use it.

Barb


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 5, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> So does anyone know _why _there aren't any t/s on the Hilo side?
> 
> Dave



Weather is part of it.  I would also suspect it because there is a volcano on that side of the island.  Perhaps timeshare developers don't want to risk having their timeshares become part of the flow.  

As far as things to do there are several things to do and see on the Hilo side, Akaka Falls, The tropical gardens, Boiling Pots, Rainbow Falls, the Tsunami Museam, the lava forrest, the Mauna Loa Factory are just a few.  There was also a park where we did some light hiking.  I don't remember the name but it was nice.  There are also these giant cinnamon buns at a bakery on the way to Akaka Falls....yummm!


----------

